# Holt Ihr Euch Adobes Creative Suite 4, oder habt sie schon?



## Bjoern (26. Oktober 2008)

Nach der offiziellen Ankündigung der Adobe Creative Suite 4 werden die englischen Versionen der Software bereits ausgeliefert. Die Deutsche Version soll im November folgen. 

Werdet Ihr Euch Programme der Creative Suite 4 zulegen? Die größte Hürde wird vermutlich der hohe Preis sein. Aber Schüler-Versionen gibt es verhältnismäßig günstig.


----------



## exa (26. Oktober 2008)

wenn die schülerversin von ps cs4 nicht zu teuer wird, wär das ein schönes weihnachtsgeschenk...

gibts eig einschränkungen in der version oder is alles mit drinnen???


----------



## Bjoern (26. Oktober 2008)

Die Schulversion unterscheidet sich nur im Preis und nicht in dem Funktionsumfang. Habe gerade mal im Online-Preisvergleich nachgesehen. 

Die Schulversion von Phtoshop Extended CS4 kostet da gerade mal ca. 175 Euro. Link: os-informer.de - Preisvergleich

Zum Verlgeich: Die normale Verkaufsversion kostet über 1.300 Euro!!!!! Das nenne ich mal einen guten Schüler- und Studentenrabatt  

Greetz


----------



## Lee (26. Oktober 2008)

Hängt alles davon ab, welche Einstellung ich, sobald ich mich intensiver dem Photographieren widme, zur Foto Nachbearbeitung habe.

Wobei ich momentan ja bereits Photoshop 7.0 besitze...


----------



## Malkav85 (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds echt heftig, wie teuer CS immer ist, aber ich arbeite sehr gerne damit und bin auch vom Funktionsumfang immer sehr begeistert. 

Dann wirds wohl wieder ein wenig eng mitm Geld, weil mir der CS 4 doch sehr zusagt


----------



## nfsgame (26. Oktober 2008)

Wie läuft das eigendlich mit den Schülerversionen? Wollen die ne Ausweißkopie haben oder was?


----------



## GoZoU (26. Oktober 2008)

Wenn die CS4 für 150€ zu haben ist denke ich vielleicht mal über ein Upgrade nach. Was hat sich denn (nur mal grob) im Vergleich zur CS3 geändert?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Fransen (26. Oktober 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wie läuft das eigendlich mit den Schülerversionen? Wollen die ne Ausweißkopie haben oder was?



Interessiert mich auch mal, wäre dann eine Überlegung.


----------



## Ecle (26. Oktober 2008)

Weis jemand ob Photoshop schon die Raw Files der LX3 untestützt?


----------



## aurionkratos (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin - ehrlich gesagt - mit Photoshop Elements  vollkommen zufrieden. Alles was dem Kleinen im Vergleich um Großen fehlt, wird einfach über Plug-Ins nachgerüstet.
Nur bei den Effekten fehlen mir manchmal trotzdem ein paar Dinge...


----------



## riedochs (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde mir die Schueler/Studentenversion ueber meine Schwaegerin zulegen.


----------



## kmf (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe bereits einmal relativ viel Geld bezahlt für ein Upgrade von Photoshop 6, welches meiner 1. DigiCam beilag auf Photoshop 7 und dann später auf Photoshop CS. Für meine Zwecke reicht dessen Funktionsumfang bei weitem und ein neuerliches Upgrade kommt wegen des viel zu hohen Preises nicht infrage, obwohl ich von Adobe gerade die Tage wieder 25% Rabatt eingeräumt bekommen hab. 

Obwohl Adobes Creative Suite 4 wäre vom Preis als Schüler- bzw. Studentenversion interessant. Nur wo krieg ich jetzt eine passende Immatrikulationsbescheinigung her? 

[X] Ja - eine Schüler-Version


----------



## Lee (27. Oktober 2008)

Wie stark unterscheidet sich denn eigentlich Photoshop CS4 von Photoshop Elements?


----------



## exa (27. Oktober 2008)

die ganzen professionellen, aber sehr starke dinge fehlen glaub ich... also ich hatte nie ein elements, aber als ich damit gearbeitet hab, fiel mir auf, das zb viele filter fehlten, auch die speziellen sachen wie "tiefen/lichter" und zb verzerrungs/entzerrungstools mit feinen einstellmöglichkeiten, auch einige konvertierungssachen etc...


----------



## Lee (27. Oktober 2008)

Von Photoshop 7 auf Elements 7 wäre daher ein Rückschritt, oder?^^


----------



## exa (27. Oktober 2008)

das kann man pauschal wahrscheinlich nicht sagen, da in elements 7 einige sachen drin sind die ps7 nicht hat (da es ja neu ist), und umgekehrt...

aber wenn du nichts vermisst, würde ich bei ps7 bleiben...


----------



## Bjoern (2. November 2008)

*Adobe Photoshop CS4 Video-Hands-On*

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vklIh80axSQ


----------



## Adrenalize (10. November 2008)

Mal ne Frage zur PS CS4 Testversion. Ist euch auch aufgefallen, dass bestimmte funktionen ausgegraut sind, die früher gingen? Ich hatte z.B. einen Layer markiert und wollte einen rechteckigen Rand um das Bild ziehen, 1 px schwarz. also volle Auswahl und Shrink der Selection um einen Pixel, dachte ich mir. Die Befehle im Selectionmenü waren aber ausgegraut, bis auf Border, das ging. Nach Anwendung von Border gingen dann auch Sachen wie Contract und Expand, die vorher grau waren. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass man in den alten PS-Versionen jede Selection jederzeit verändern konnte, oder irre ich mich?


----------

